#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-27
<ajmorris> LjL, you around?
<erUSUL> what's up with the warning in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto ?? it is official statement of ubuntu devs ??
<PriceChild> erUSUL: log in and check who wrote it by looking at diffs I guess. I would assume so though.
<erUSUL> PriceChild: https://launchpad.net/~remco47
<erUSUL> PriceChild: seems just a normal user with a bad experience... and the one that reported the firefox issue XD https://bugs.launchpad.net/~remco47
<erUSUL> PriceChild: i ask becouse it can scare many users... i do not have fakeraid experience myself so from now on i feel uneasy about recomending that wiki page
<PriceChild> indeed
<erUSUL> as we speak Dread in #ubuntu may end up not installing ubuntu just becouse of that warning...
<erUSUL> PriceChild: do you know where can i get to a member of the kernel team?
<PriceChild> erUSUL: email, irc...?
<erUSUL> PriceChild: irc...
<PriceChild> Yes there's probably a couple on irc.
<Myrtti> talking of kernels
<Myrtti> latest 2.6.27-7 on intrepid lacks ath5k and thus has no wifi for my laptop
<Myrtti> I've not had time to look into the matter
<Myrtti> but it's a bit annoying :-D
 * erUSUL still on hardy but using vanilla 2.6.27.4... no atheros though
<PriceChild> Myrtti: any bug filed?
<Myrtti> as I said, I haven't had time to look into it, I've just booted with -6 and lived on
<Myrtti> might be, might not
<Myrtti> I'm currently just running from  one work issue to another
<Myrtti> I know I'm a bad bad person
<PriceChild> In hardy I'm using ath_pci for my AR2413/AR5005G... that's not the same is it? :/
<Myrtti> no
<PriceChild> is ath_pci not in there in intrepid?
<Myrtti> it has been, but the actual connection has been made with ath5k
<Myrtti> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-28
<hunmaat> hi
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-irc!
<hunmaat> i'd like to get my members' irc cloak
<afflux> Hi there
<hunmaat> my profile is https://launchpad.net/~orymate
<afflux> yup, that's why I'm here too. https://launchpad.net/~afflux
<erUSUL> PriceChild: nalioth : ICMP ECHO REQUEST  ^^^^^^^
<Myrtti> , please read all the steps in http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup and make sure you've completed them, after which a cloak can be set up for you.
<erUSUL> afflux: hunmaat do you have your nick properly registered?
<hunmaat> erUSUL: yes
<afflux> yes I have
<afflux> I'm already cloaked as unaffiliated ;)
<Myrtti> so I see
<PriceChild> erUSUL: just so you're aware, there are two other members on the ircc capable of getting these cloaks sorted. Asking and waiting also helps.
<erUSUL> PriceChild: ok; sorry :/
<PriceChild> erUSUL: nothing to be sorry for ;)
 * erUSUL :)
<PriceChild> afflux: hunmaat: all done
<afflux> PriceChild: thanks! Do I have to contact freenode staff now?
<PriceChild> afflux: I'm a member of freenode staff.
<afflux> aha!
<afflux> cool thanks
<hunmaat> thank you
<LjL> when rafik quits it always looks like a client bug at first
<erUSUL> LjL: i see the arabic script just fine XXDD althought do not understand a word of it ;P
<nalioth> run it through the fish
<LjL> erUSUL: i see it fine too
<LjL> it's just the line being at the right of the screen instead of the left
<LjL> that's... strange
<erUSUL> LjL: i see appears just like any other quit msg in irssi...
<LjL> erUSUL: ah, irssi - then you probably don't really see it fine, either
<LjL> does the first (leftmost) character look like an | or a small e?
<LjL> nalioth: So long ... In the next: and I Ubuntu
<LjL> makes ... sense
<erUSUL> LjL: well i pastd it as is in google translate and got the same as you (in spanish)
<erUSUL> LjL: Tanto tiempo ... En la siguiente: Ubuntu y yo
<erUSUL> LjL: yes the first graph looks like a |
<LjL> erUSUL: it shouldn't. you're seeing it reversed.
<Myrtti> funky.
<LjL> that happens on the console.
<erUSUL> LjL: thought that pango took care of that...
<erUSUL> nalioth: btw fish does not support arab :/
<Myrtti> translate.google.com ♥
<erUSUL> Myrtti: that's what i ended up using
<Myrtti> I haz it on my pink iGoogle ♥
 * erUSUL wonders what most of us will do if google disappeared tomorrow...
<Myrtti> I'd scream
<Myrtti> then I'd scream again
<nalioth> erUSUL: 'fish' is generic for any translator you wish.  i never use babelfish.
<Myrtti> :-D
<riot_le> hi, i am new ubuntu member and me was told that i should ask here for Member Cloak ;-)
<LjL> sure
<LjL> riot_le: hold on a moment
<LjL> riot_le: you should set up your nickname first
<LjL> riot_le: you should have an alternate nickname, and also an email address set in nickserv (it can be hidden)
<LjL> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<riot_le> ah ok
<LjL> riot_le: follow all the steps above and you'll be all set
<riot_le> so i hope i do it all correct, i received an message that i was added to the lp-group
<LjL> riot_le: to set your mail, /msg nickserv set email address
<riot_le> so thats done
<LjL> riot_le: and you have your cloak
<riot_le> LjL: thank you
<LjL> welcome
<riot_le> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-29
<sianis> hi! I want to request a member cloak: https://launchpad.net/~sianis
<jussi01> sianis: have you set up your nick according to http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ?
<sianis> jussi01: I think yes
<jussi01> nalioth: PriceChild elkbuntu LjL-Temp ^^
<sianis> bye
<japrax> someone can help me?
<Myrtti> japrax: depends on your issue, I can help you with something, but the global famine and economic recession is beyond my skills
<japrax> i just wanna know where is indonesian rooms
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-id might be a good shot
<Myrtti> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Zic> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Zic> nice ;)
<Zic> #kubuntu-fr is forwarding into #ubuntu-fr now
<Zic> if you can modify this line into ubottu (remove "ou #kubuntu-fr"), I'll thank you
<[NikO]> Zic, i ask the same things some month ago :)
<sianis> re
<sianis> can somebody give me an member cloak?
<sianis> here is my lp profile: https://launchpad.net/~sianis
<sianis> thx
<elkbuntu> !no #fr is <reply> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> I know nothing about #fr yet, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> !no fr is <reply> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> I'll remember that elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> nalioth, PriceChild please see to sianis.
<sianis> elkbuntu: thx
<Gary> sianis: cloaked, you might also want to set up a grouped alternative nick and set an email on your account
<Gary> sianis: Take a look at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup to see how to setup 'the freenode way' :)
<sianis> Gary: got it,  NickServ set your hostname to "ubuntu/member/sianis"
<sianis> thx
 * [NikO] hope a day i will do the request xD
<ys76> HI all! As a fairly new Ubuntu-Member (http://launchpad.net/~ys76), I would like to get an ubuntu cloak. So what's the correct procedure to archive that?
<Myrtti> ys76, please read all the steps in http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup and make sure you've completed them, after which a cloak can be set up for you.
<ys76> Myrtti: I did that already....
<Myrtti> the email part and the alternate nick part too?
<ys76> Should be done....
<Myrtti> jolly good.
<nalioth> ys76: please set an email
<LjL> Gary: did sianis also set up things eventually?
<Gary> LjL: yes
<LjL> ok, then will add to cloaks team
<Gary> all set up correctly
<ys76> is there a possibility to croscheck that?
<nalioth> ys76: cross check what?
<ys76> nalioth: That anything is set up correctly...
<nalioth> ys76: /msg nickserv info ys76
<ys76> It keeps telling me noemail (hidden) even though i provided one
<nalioth> you should see an email address. "noemail' is not an email address
<nalioth>   /msg nickserv help set email
<ys76> Thx...
<ys76> Now it looks fine to me
<ys76> *grml* I was sure that I provided an emaill-adress years ago...
<ys76> Thx all!
<jspiro> Flannel:  re. your PM:  it's not a perfect system at all.  If only IRC had ticket tracking built in
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-30
<Pici> ssh
<Pici> bah
<Pici> Okay, irssi layout finally fixed so I don't do that again.
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> Pici: do what again?
<Myrtti> /layout save?
<jspiro> hi all.  idea:  redirect #ubuntu-www, #ubuntu-web, and #ubuntu-webteam (currently all unregistered) to #ubuntu-website to make it easier for newcomers to find the channel without searching.
<jspiro> Pici from #freenode thinks it's unnecessary but delegates to you.  I think it's a great idea, because there is no cost and some benefit.  What do you think?
<jspiro> *I meant Pici from here and #freenode
<jspiro> repeat:  idea:  redirect #ubuntu-www, #ubuntu-web, and #ubuntu-webteam to #ubuntu-website.  good idea?
<nalioth> jspiro: we saw you the first time
<jspiro> sorry.
<nickharper> Hey, is this the correct channel for help?
<jspiro> nickharper: no.  see #ubuntu  :)
<nickharper> Thanks, already there.
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-31
<Mirv> Hello. I'd ask for Ubuntu cloak. https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki is my Launchpad page.
<jussi01> Mirv: have you set up your nick correctly according to: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ?
<Mirv> jussi01: yes.
<jussi01> nalioth: PriceChild elkbuntu LjL ^^
<Myrtti> :-D
 * Myrtti huggles her boss
<Myrtti> :-D :-D
<Pici> Myrtti deserves more omelettes
<Myrtti> how did you know that's what I had for lunch?
 * Mirv hugs his team membah
<jussi01> Mirv: be nice to her! :D
<Mirv> I try to :) project managers can do all the evil things.
<Myrtti> jussi01: :-þ PLÖÖÖÖÖÖHHH
<Myrtti> project managers are the nasties
<jussi01> Mirv: i know... I am one. :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: I don't love you anymore
<jussi01> bwahahaha
 * Myrtti prods Mirv
 * Myrtti pokes Mirv with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<Mirv> Myrtti: aaagh, not again
 * Myrtti hides
<Myrtti> tis Friday
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-02
<tea4all> I am trying to get to the #ubuntu support channel. Pidgin keeps sending me to the #ubuntu-ops channel.
<ajmorris> LjL, you around?
<ajmorris> or elkbuntu?
<juliux> morning
<elkbuntu> ajmorris, possibly a bit late, but i'm here now...
<erUSUL> Have people read this? http://www.advogato.org/person/mjg59/diary.html?start=164 <<<< added it to a factoid?
<jrib> yes, i think no
<jrib> !ultimatix
<ubottu> Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html and !automatix for more info.
<jrib> I guess yes :)
<erUSUL> jrib: good XD
<juliux> hi
<juliux> i want to setup an extra user who owns all the german irc ubuntu channels
<juliux> is there an easy way to manange the access to this user?
<nalioth> juliux: just give him +f
<juliux> nalioth: and then share the password?
<nalioth> there are no more channel passwords
<nalioth> not since we went to the new services
<juliux> i mean the passwort for the nick
<nalioth> no, you assign his nick a +f in the channels you want him to 'own'
<juliux> that should be an extra nick which is not active as a normal user
<juliux> or as a normal op
<nalioth> oh, you want a 'dummy nick' to be able to 'own' all the channels, right?
<juliux> yes
<juliux> so you don't need to change all the channels if one perosn quites
<nalioth> just make a new nick and give it +f in the channels
<juliux> ok
<nalioth> i'd keep the password to yourself or the irc council ( if it gets out, it'll be terrible )
<juliux> good idea
<juliux> but i don't want to be longer the founder of all the channels
<nalioth> i understand
<juliux> nalioth: is there a way to reach the irc council on a prive way?
<nalioth> yes, one moment
<kulight> how do i add ubottu to a loco room ?
<LjL> kulight, i'm afraid ubottu is c
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-26
<elky> nalioth, Pricey, please cloak rafael_carreras
<nalioth> elky: done
<elky> might pay to check it after LP comes back up to make sure what you did there stuck
<nalioth> i added him 4 hours ago
<pleia2> fyi all - #ubuntu-us just just had a trolling, ban-evading user called "mesula"
<Pici> pleia2: noted.
<jpds> That person was in #u-uk earlier...
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-27
<erUSUL> anyone know the situation with the ubuntu keyserver? should we change the factoids to use mit's keyserver?
<erUSUL> ikonia: hope you know more french than me. but "merde" and "files de putes" is understable to any latin language  speaker...
<ikonia> erUSUL: I got the jist
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-28
<kniggit> hey jussi01 your a cunt
<kniggit> thought you could ban me huh?
<kniggit> fuck you
<DJones> Not sure if anybody noticed, but there's been a user (wubinator) claiming to be the developer of wubi and having a new version hosted on mediafire and posted a link to it
<DJones> that was in #ubuntu
<jussi01> DJones: #ubuntu stuff in #ubuntu-ops for a timely response, but thanks for the heads up
<DJones> jussi01: No probs
<jpds> Nafallo: Can you sudo rm -f /etc/logrotate.d/ubot2 on troll when you have time? Thanks.
<Nafallo> jpds: done
<jpds> Nafallo: cheers!
<ubot4> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-29
<m4v> sighs, mama21mama created #ubuntu-release-fiesta (fiesta is party in spanish) and I just got kubuntu-es flooded by bots spamming that channel
<m4v> ah, mama21mama was the authors of the flooding, sighs, I have no rest
<m4v> Magu1la (n=Magu1la@190.178.13.67) joins #kubuntu-es
<m4v> mama21mama (n=mama@190.178.13.67) joins #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> #ubuntu was flooded as well
<m4v> please any freenode staff and ops take note of the above, he just reconnected freenode for switch ip when I confronted him with my logs
<m4v> he's a pain to deal with.
<m4v> I'm going to bed, it's 2am already.
<happyaron> can anybody give me a ubuntu member cloark, I am newly accepted, here is my profile: https://edge.launchpad.net/~happyaron
<jussi01> nalioth: Pricey niko other staff, please cloak happyaron with an ubuntu/member cloak
<niko> cloak changed
<happyaron> niko, jussi01 thanks
<niko> you're welcome
<McPeter> too many childs
<emgent> hello, someone can apply ubuntu cloak to me?
<erUSUL> emgent: are you ubuntu member ? please paste the launchpad url
<erUSUL> emgent: also make sure your nick is correctly setup and with a valid email address
<emgent> https://launchpad.net/~emgent
<erUSUL> elky: Pricey jussi01 PING ^^cloak request
<erUSUL> emgent: now you have to wait for someone with enough power...
<emgent> ok
<Pricey> erUSUL: I'm afraid I'm not an Ubuntu GC.
<erUSUL> Pricey: then accept my apologies for pinging ... allway hard to know who ping
<Pricey> erUSUL: jussi01 would probably be the man to ask if he's a GC.
<erUSUL> ok
<emgent> erUSUL: ok np for now, i will back
<emgent> now i have to go
<emgent> see you soon.
<jussi01> Pricey: nalioth please cloak emgent with ubuntu/member cloak. thanks.
<Pricey> jussi01: done
<jussi01> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-30
<paultag> Hey guys -- I am heading off for the night, and i've been holding +o #ubuntu-release-party -- can someone take over, we've had a few trolls tn, and I don't want to leave it un op'd
<paultag> anyone? bueller?
<paultag> OK I really have to go. Hopefully someone gets this and op's up. Thanks guys.
<gpgp> can anyone reccomend the best place to get wireless help in karmic ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu gpgp
<gpgp> ty
<Xgates> does anyone here work for Ubuntu? What's this channel for? I want to ask about a Ubuntu irc channel name...
<bazhang> Xgates, which one
<Xgates> do you work for Ubuntu?
<Xgates> it's a private matter I need to discuss with Ubuntu staff, that is if any of them are on Freenode
<Xgates> don't know...
<bazhang> Xgates, what is your real question
<Xgates> Like I said it's a private matter for Ubuntu staff, do you work for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> canonical does not control irc
<Xgates> not saying they control irc, just asking if any canonical staff hang on Freenode I can discuss an Ubuntu private matter with is all....
<Xgates> or where's a good email contact to reach them?
<Xgates> These are there only contacts I know ---->  http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/contactus
<Xgates> their only...
<niko> we probably need probably a more specific view of your matter to redirect you to the right way
<Xgates> It involves irc channel names
<Xgates> so needed to talk to someone at canonical that might over see the irc names....
<bazhang> they dont
<erUSUL> Xgates: as everybody points out Canonical does *not ever see irc channel names
<niko> Xgates: #ubuntu-* namespace is under ubuntu-irc-council
<Xgates> -council?
<Xgates> another channel, or council of this channel?
<niko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil
<erUSUL> Xgates: it is the community group that handles channels under ubuntu namespace (including this one)
<Xgates> So contact them here? ---> community-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<niko> Xgates: if it's about #ubuntu-geeks yes
<Xgates> ok thanks
<bazhang> odd
<McPeter> -__-'
<JanC> what's wrong with #ubuntu-geeks?
<McPeter> don't know :\
<bazhang> has to be ##
<McPeter> ah yes
<McPeter> non-official chanel
<bazhang> at least he has changed it forthwith
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-31
<nalioth> niko: there is also #ubuntu-irc-council
<niko> i see
<ubot4> mac_v called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-01
<Lpebythesea> Hello, Ubuntu works fine with Windows 7 in dual boot ?
<erUSUL> Lpebythesea: support is in #ubuntu
<Lpebythesea> sorry thanks
<erUSUL> no problem
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-01
<keesm0> hi there
<keesm0> im looking for aubuntu cloaking
<keesm0> hown can i do ?
<Tm_T> hi keesm0, are you an ubuntu member?
<keesm0> yes
<keesm0> Tm_T
<jpds> keesm0: Link to your Launchpad page please.
<keesm0> https://launchpad.net/~klem91
<jpds> !member | keesm0
<ubottu> keesm0: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Pici> jpds: ubot2 feeling okay?
<jpds> Pici: Network provider having issues.
<Pici> jpds: Okay
<jpds> Pici: Should be stablizing now.
<Pici> jpds: Okay, thanks for the update.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-02
<metaphaze> Is there anyway to get a ban removed on #ubuntu for being an asshole
<rww> metaphaze: For #ubuntu stuff, try #ubuntu-ops.
<metaphaze> thx, posted my msg there.
<metaphaze> off topic, what happened to bitchx?
<rww> ubottu: bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<rww> in general, iono. in Debibuntu land, see the link ^^
<metaphaze> doing the irssi now, but am heartbroken i cant get bitchx
<JamieBennett> can I have my nick cloak changed please? http://www.launchpad.net/~jamiebennett
<m4v> JamieBennett: an Ubuntu Member cloak?
<JamieBennett> m4v: yes
<JamieBennett> (please :) )
<m4v> ping jussi, topyli, Pici, tsimpson ^
<m4v> JamieBennett: they need to show up for approve the cloak, it might take a while, so wait for a bit :)
<lag> Hello
<persia> hey lag.  Congratulations.
<lag> persia: Thanks buddy
<lag> How do I have my Ubuntu Membership detail cloak my IRC address on FreeNode?
<drubin> lag: give your LP url and make sure you current nick is in there :)
<persia> we're waiting for an ircc member to process the reqests.  just hang out here a bit.
 * lag checks
<drubin> still needs his LP url though
<persia> I suppose.  I saw it about an hour ago in a different channel, so just happened to have it up.
<lag> https://launchpad.net/~lag
<drubin> ping jussi, topyli, Pici, tsimpson ^
<hajni> hello
<hajni> I've just become an ubuntu member
<hajni> could someone give me a cloak? :)
<persia> You'll want to paste your LP URL, making sure it correctly identifies your IRC nick and wait a bit.
<m4v> or ts2: ping, lots of cloak requests :P
<hajni> https://launchpad.net/~hajni
<ts2> looks like I'm on duty today, give me a sec
<ts2> VorTechS: you about?
<ts2> lag: you're all set
<persia> ts2, Shouldn't that read "ubuntu/member/lag"?
<ts2> persia: their primary nick is not lag
<persia> lag, Do you want to fix that?
 * persia has not seen lag under "since" in many many months
<ts2> it's mostly a matter of changing the default nick for the account then poking one of us to change the cloak
<ts2> but it's not really important (see my cloak)
<persia> Heh, true.  I just like to make sure things are intentional, and I know lag has been very excited about getting a cloak the past few weeks leading up to the recent approval as a member
<ts2> for the record, hajni is cloaked too
<hajni> thanks
<lag> What was since?
<lag> I've never heard of that
<ts2> give me a sec
<m4v> ts2: JamieBennett was asking for a cloak too, you joined after that
<m4v> ts2:  http://www.launchpad.net/~jamiebennett
<ts2> m4v: yeah, I think staff are waiting for a reply from him
<m4v> ok then
<ts2> I got the ping from tsimpson|n800, but the prospect of messing with cloaks with a stylus is not nice
<m4v> hehehe :P
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-04
<wells> McPeter:  Salut... je suis encore ban sur #ubuntu-fr après plusieurs mois... combien de temps cela va encore duré?
<avelldiroll> wells: pour les questions concernant la modération d'#ubuntu-fr, c'est sur #ubuntu-fr-ops que ça se passe
<Tm_T> if you use english, others are able to participate to discussion too (:
<avelldiroll> Tm_T: sorry for that ... he was asking for an unban on the french support channel, and I just redirected him to the right place to do that
<wells> tkx Tm_T
<wells> and avelldiroll
<wells> I was redirect hear form an other ops chan
<Tm_T> right
<highvoltage> hmm, anyone know why I would be redirected from #ubuntu-community to #ubuntu?
<highvoltage> 09:51 [freenode] -!- #ubuntu-community #ubuntu Forwarding to another channel
<nhandler> highvoltage: Are you sure you didn't want #ubuntu-community-team ?
<highvoltage> nhandler: aah, I did indeed, sorry :)
<Tm_T> so the redirect is wrong?
<nhandler> Tm_T: It isn't necessarily "wrong". It probably was there from before -community-team. However, I have gone ahead and changed it to forward to -community-team now
<Tm_T> ah, good, thanks
<JanC> anybody know what "ubuntulog" is supposed to be?
<jussi> JanC: the official ubuntu log bot
<jussi> JanC: its replacing the ubuntu-eu supplied locobots
<JanC> what's it doing in ubuntu-nl suddenly?
<JanC> oh
<jussi> JanC: it means all logs will now appear at: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nizarus> and where it will save the log ?
<jussi> nizarus: :D
<nizarus> :p
<JanC> locobot is still there though  :P
<jussi> JanC: locobot will shortly disappear
<jussi> zed will take them down once the transition is over
<nizarus> the bot is dead... long life to the bot
<jussi> something like that :D
<jussi> JanC: I think Ill send something to the irc list soon, just to make sure all are aware
<CrazyLemon> is that the reason noone is replying on admin@ubuntu-eu? :)
<jussi> CrazyLemon: the team has been a bit broken up recently - were you asking for a bot?
<CrazyLemon> jussi yes i was :)
 * jussi goes to fix wiki pages with bot stuff
<jussi> CrazyLemon: please send all bot requests now to rt@ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> jussi are they more responsive? :p
<CrazyLemon> thanks..will do :)
<nizarus> jussi, and send the same thing to the lococontacts list
<jussi> CrazyLemon: yes, they are. also, please note the ubuntulog policy here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jussi> (im updating some small things about wheere it goes as we speak)
<jussi> JanC: can you check and make sure your topic is sorted with the change also?
<JanC> jussi: you mean the into message ?
<JanC> intro
<jussi> JanC: yes
<JanC> I guess I would also have to translate it then?
<jussi> JanC: well given the link is in english and the locobots used to /notice people in english, its up to you.
<jussi> but it might be nice
<JanC> that's going to be fun if we ask for a logbot for -be, 8 lines of intro messages to get all languages covered?
<jussi> heh
<JanC> what's the point of an intro message that peopel don't understand?
<JanC> and I guess we would have to translate the ToS too...
<jussi> JanC: you can pop something in the topic if you prefer - how doe the topic work in -be?
<JanC> sigh
<JanC> the topic is in English, but a legal message in anything but the local language isn't valid...
<JanC> so it's pointless to have an English message in a non-English channel  ;)
 * jussi hrms and wonders if tsimpson, Pici topyli or nhandler have thoughts on this
<JanC> fortunately we don't have a logbot in -be yet  ;)
<jussi> JanC: and its not acceptable to have it in only one of the languages?
<JanC> well, I can do it just in English, but if people can ignore it  ;)
<JanC> eh, lost some words there  :P
<JanC> "if people want they can ignore"
<tsimpson|n800> JanC: well the freenode ToS is in English
<Pici> JanC: Can a very short message with a link to a wiki page with a bunch of translated versions of the TOS work?
<JanC> like I said, it's probably easier to just not log the channel  :P
<JanC> or log it ourselves or whatever
<tsimpson|n800> JanC: you should still have a notice/topic stating the channel is logged
<Pici> Thats what the freenode ToS state.
<JanC> it's not in their ToS, they just advise it AFAICT
<tsimpson|n800> JanC: see /motd
<Pici> "By connecting to freenode you indicate that you have read and agree to adhere to our policies and procedures as per the website (http://freenode.net). We would like to remind you that unauthorized public logging of channels on the network is prohibited. Public channel logging should only take place where the channel owner(s) has requested this and users of the channel are all made aware (if you are publically logging your ...
<Pici> ... channel, you may wish to keep a notice in topic and perhaps as a on-join message)."
<JanC> Pici: I can't find that on that site?
<Pici> JanC: I can't either.  Use /motd in your irc client to bring it up
<JanC> the policy on their site says differently...
<JanC> *sigh*
<JanC> probably easier to log less channels than more in that case
<JanC> BTW: why aren't the IRC logs organised as channel/year/month/date instead of year/month/date/channel ?
<JanC> that would make it easier to point to logs...
<JanC> well, more useful
<Pici> Perhaps the LC can make a suggestion on this issue.
<persia> Implementation on the server side is lots easier with current layout, so it probably stems from that
 * persia has no particular opinion on which is the right model
<Pici> Er, I mean on the translation issue, not the log organization one.
<IdleOne> can somebody link me to the audio archives for UDS-N please?
<IdleOne> specifically the IRC sessions
<Seeker`> IdleOne: I've been looking for them, not found them though
<pleia2> quick heads up Bacta just trolled #ubuntu-us
<m4v> kudos for replacing the locobots, their logs where poor at best.
<persia> This will require massive updates of lots of docs though, as so many things point at ubuntu-eu (but is still a good thing, overall)
<IdleOne> Seeker`: I did some searching also and wasn't able to find them
<IdleOne> pleia2: you are probably aware but there is talks with freenode about implementing namespace bans.
<pleia2> IdleOne: heh, that'd be nice
<IdleOne> or at least an easier way to do it
<Seeker`> I'll believe it when I see it
<Seeker`> I've seen 1 attempt at a namespace ban, and that didn't last.
<IdleOne> I think it is more about a method of issuing the ban across all #u* channels and less about how long they last
<Seeker`> IdleOne: my point is, even with a a method of implementing them, I'm not convinced it will ever actually be used
<IdleOne> I suspect there is going to be very strict circumstances required before a ban of that nature is set.
<IdleOne> Will have to go through 5-6 teams before approved :P
<IdleOne> but let's hope for the best.
<m4v> freenode doesn't have that extban, dunno, $z:#channel, and which is like using the bans already set in #channel?
<m4v> I remember I saw something about it, but isn't in freenode's docs though
<m4v> extban $j it is (had to look at the ircd-seven sources)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-05
<henryykt> hi, can i request an irc cloak here?
<bazhang> henryykt, unaffiliated cloak?
<henryykt> ubuntu member cloak
<bazhang> henryykt, are you an ubuntu member?
<henryykt> bazhang: https://launchpad.net/~henryykt
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership henryykt
<henryykt> bazhang: ah. thanks for the info
<bazhang> henryykt, welcome; unaffiliated cloaks are available in #freenode
<henryykt> bazhang: an unrelated question. I'm member of the Hong Kong Loco Team. We use #ubuntu-hk to hold team meetings, but none of us has channel operator rights. Most of time only locobot_3 is present. Do you know how we can find out who's the operator?
<bazhang>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-hk list
<henryykt> thx!
<bazhang> welcome
<lag> I seem to have misplaced my email password :(
<m4v> lag: ?
<m4v> if is something with your nickserv account then it would be better to check in #freenode
<topyli> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<lag> Email
<lag> Ah!
<lag> I'm in the wrong channel - doh!
<elky> who here understands Portuguese?
<Seeker`> que?
<Seeker`> (not me, btw :P)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-06
<serfus> hey guys, for some reason we have ubuntulog and locobot_1 as well on our channel #ubuntu-il
<serfus> not sure which of them we should use
<AndrewMC> serfus: ubuntulog just logs
<serfus> as do locobot_1
<AndrewMC> locobot is a ubottu clone i beleive
<serfus> i'm almost sure  locobot_1 is just for logging as well
<AndrewMC> serfus: does it respond to an ubottu command in PM?
<serfus> the ubot's are a ubottu clones
<AndrewMC> serfus: hmm well i think it would be best if you waited for one of the upper echelons to help you
<serfus> for some reason it vanished from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<serfus> Jussi has deleted the info about the locobots, i guess they are not in use anymore
<IdleOne> ubuntulog is the new log bots
<IdleOne> locobots got retired
<serfus> IdleOne, so should i kick it?
<IdleOne> serfus: it will go offline soon but you might want to wait and confirm with jussi
<serfus> okay, thanks IdleOne
<serfus> i'm off as well in a couple of minutes so i guess it will have to wait until tomorrow
<tsimpson> they'll go offline once everything is setup and tested etc
<loo0oola>  hi im useing ubuntu 10.10 but the language change from Arabic to English
<AndrewMC> loo0oola: please /join #ubuntu for support quesitions
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-07
<IdleOne> Can somebody from #ubuntu-cn edit the !cn factoid to include the /join #ubuntu-cn command so that it is clearer for new users who don't know IRC please.
<serfus> regarding the meeting that just ended @ #ubuntu-meeting. do team channels (not LoCo's) such as #ubuntu-classroom, #ubuntu-locoteams etc.. are under the scope of the IRC team?
<tsimpson> serfus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope lists all the core channels
<serfus> tsimpson, right, so what about other channels? not the core ones. do the ubuntu irc team/council ops them?
<tsimpson> serfus: no
<tsimpson> those are run by whatever team it is
<serfus> ok thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-31
<pangolin> bkerensa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology should have the info you need
<jussi> Ive just registered the IRC team blueprint for UDS P, you can find it at: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-irc-team-p-plans - It is currently empty, so if there is something you think should be in our plans for the next cycle, you should add it to the Whiteboard. If you are unable to change the whiteboard, please ping me and Ill look see what Ive done wrong :)
<Myrtti> heads up, there's a persistent troll doing rounds in our core channels, chaleco, ilytop and nilognap
<genii-around> topyli , jussi01: Is this page a suitable template for the factoid updates? If not please give suggestions, etc
<genii-around> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FactoidCleanup
<m4v> maybe better under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/
<genii-around> OK
<topyli> yeah. but the template looks great
<genii-around> topyli: Thanks :) .. so maybe a link under Our Work section to a subsection of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/FactoidCleanup then?
<topyli> i'm not sure about the link
<topyli> but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/FactoidCleanup is a good address for the page
<topyli> maybe the Our Work section should link to some "subteams" page or similar, which would list factoid cleanup and other tasks
<topyli> "this calls for immediate discussion!" :)
<genii-around> Heh!
<genii-around> Moved to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/FactoidCleanup
<topyli> nice work, thanks
<genii-around> No problem... I'll add actual content to it this week as I have time ( or others can, cough-cough)
<topyli> yeah, it's a wiki :)
<genii-around> Bah. For some reason, hook isn't working on the #kubuntu floodbots. Both reporting netsplit and no ping replies from bots/ChanServ, K1 reports K2 has quit, K2 reports just loaded.
<Pici> genii-around: did you try restarting them?
<genii-around> Last resort but I'll try that now
<genii-around> For some reason ChanServ wants to +o K2 like 7 times
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-01
<AlanBell> !info gedit
<ubot4> AlanBell: gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.4-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 515 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 527 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<AlanBell> ubot4 and lubottu are returning package searches from natty
<ubot4> AlanBell: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/13/%23ubuntu-ops.html#t18:02
<Myrtti> I don't know if those changes affect how the package info is displayed tho
<Myrtti> ah. @config supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease
<Myrtti> I guess that would be it
<AlanBell> yeah, but that was done for ubottu
<AlanBell> jussi: ^^
<jussi> ubot4:  @config supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease
<ubot4> jussi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> meh
<Myrtti> nice try but no cigar
<jussi> youll have to wait for jpds
<jussi> its doesnt even like me in PM
<jussi> I suspect the character has been changed, but Ive no idea to what. either that or I dont have prive
<ubot2> HakanS called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
<genii-around> Does anyone know why !el is an alias to !gr ?
<ppq> "greece" in greek is Ελλάδα (Elláda)
<genii-around> ppq:  OK, thank you for the explanation!
<ppq> :)
<Unit193> jussi: Ping
 * jussi eyes Unit193 curiously
<Unit193> Heh, you know me well ;)  PM?
<jussi> sure
 * genii-around takes a break from factoid review and makes some coffee
<genii-around> Weird. If you put a <<BR>> after the last || table entry in the wiki, it really screws the thing up
<AlanBell> jussi: the -uds-* channels don't appear to be logging to http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/
<AlanBell> emma: hullo
<AlanBell> emma: have you fixed your connection now? you were bouncing in and out which got you temporarily removed from -uk, if you are fixed let me know.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-02
<jussi> AlanBell: Im aware of that. trying to figure out whats wrong with the bot (learning most from scratch as ts2 isnt around and he wrote the stuff)
<AlanBell> cool
<pangolin> AlanBell: How do I add UbuntuIrcCouncil as founder to a channel?
<jussi> pangolin: see /msg
<AlanBell> pangolin: I would ask jussi :)
<pangolin> just did thanks
<pangolin> hahah
<Tm_T> pangolin: did get it solved?
 * Tm_T hides
<pangolin> I did!
<Tm_T> LjL`: also, this would prolly be more suitable channel when services are back
<willcooke> Hi folks - I'm heading up the Ubuntu TV discussions and I'd like to get an IRC channel set up complete with a log bot.  I was told you guys can help me.
<jussi> willcooke: hi
<willcooke> hi!
<jussi> willcooke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> popey is also investigating this
<jussi> willcooke: once the channel is created, email to rt@ubuntu.com to request the logbot
<willcooke> jussi, thanks a lot
<popey> ☺
<jussi> willcooke: you are most welcome
<Myrtti> so, the naming
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-television? #ubuntu-tv?
 * Myrtti tickles popey 
<popey> television is a bit 1960's :D
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-telly-oy-we-are-british
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-doctor-who
<Myrtti> no?
<Myrtti> harumph
<jussi> so, #ubuntu-tv is a loco ?
 * jussi is trying to catch up
<Myrtti> it isn't, yet
<Myrtti> probably
<Myrtti> most likely will never be
<jussi> whats it the shortenng for?
<Myrtti> tuvalu IIRC
<popey> ya
<popey> be nice not to stomp on some future loco channel
<Myrtti> an island nation halfway between australia and hawaii
<jussi> SO somewhere Ive never heard of... fun
<popey> hence why #ubuntutv is attractive
<Myrtti> population of 10000
<jussi> popey: #ubuntutv is outside the namespace
<Myrtti> 10500 to be more to point
<popey> so is #ubuntu+1
<popey> as is #ubuntuone
<Myrtti> I could argue about latter
<Myrtti> it's not strictly and 100% community *ahem* project
<Myrtti> I don't know what excuse is used for former
<jussi> popey: in anycase we are trying to limit those type of channels where ever possible
<jussi> #ubuntu-teevee? :D
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-visionradio
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-hes
<Myrtti> (home entertainment system)
<Myrtti> seriously tho
<Myrtti> why not television?
<jussi> Im of similar mind, why not?
<popey> it's just long and antiquated
<popey> nobody i know actually calls is a television.
<Myrtti> some parts of the world still refer to the device with one or another form of the word
<Myrtti> nobody says "TV" when referring to it
<Unit193> Really? Well...
<Myrtti> to my BF I call it "telly"
<Myrtti> to my sister I call it "telkkari"
<Myrtti> wonders of language
<Unit193> US people call it TV all the time
<Myrtti> I was going to say something witty about dem Americans, but nevermind ;-)
<popey> so back at the point
<popey> the team looking at this stuff calls it 'tv'
<popey> whether people in other languages / territories do or not.
<jussi> popey: #ubuntu-t.v
<popey> still pretty icky
<Unit193> #ubuntu-dr-who, what else?
<Myrtti> just for the sake of lulz and argument: #ubuntu-red-dwarf
<Myrtti> sorry.
<Myrtti> I've had too much sugar
 * genii-around sips and thinks about #ubuntu-black-adder
<Daviey> jussi: There is #ubuntu-$team for every focus area, including -desktop, -server, -arm.  This is no differnet
<Daviey> There isn't a -tv loco, is there?
<popey> no
<Daviey> So what is the problem?
<Daviey> Myrtti: fwiw, there could become a requirement for #ubuntu-red-dwarf, which is a Database as as Service project which might become popular.
<popey> hah
<Daviey> http://www.openstack.org/blog/2011/04/announcing-project-reddwarf-database-as-a-service/
<jussi> Daviey: the issue is -tv is a potential loco as Myrtti mentioned before
<jussi> [15:34:46] <Myrtti> tuvalu IIRC
<jussi> [15:34:49] <popey> ya
<jussi> [15:35:21] <popey> be nice not to stomp on some future loco channel
<jussi> [15:35:24] <Myrtti> an island nation halfway between australia and hawaii
<Myrtti> there probably will never be a loco there, tho
<jussi> Perhaps
<jussi> Im inclineed to say go use #ubuntu-tv and if a loco springs up in that tiny nation they can use #ubuntu-tuvalu  or so.
<jussi> elky: topyli any thoughts?
<jussi> (though elky has long gone to be methinks)
<k1l_> tuvalu btw sold their .tv topdomain.
<Myrtti> k1l_: and?
<k1l_> so maybe they are used to it :)
<topyli> how about ubuntu-dvb? since that's what it is
<popey> it isnt
<topyli> we can watch other kinds of tv too?
<popey> its for discussion of products relating to 'showing stuff on a tv screen', 'lean back' style interfaces
<popey> not specific to DVB-*
<topyli> oh
<topyli> right
<topyli> reminds me, i still don't know whether it is my dvb dongle or antenna or drivers that broke
<topyli> oh yeah jussi, i'd go for -tv then
<Myrtti> smarttv?
<popey> smart TV is a specific implementation
<popey> putting the intelligence in the telly, this channel is for more generic discussion, which may include smart TV, set top box etc etc
 * Myrtti gives up
<jussi> popey: just use -tv IMHO
<jussi> If the loco comes along, they can use -tuvalu
<pangolin> ubuntu-tv seems the most discoverable and sane choice
<pangolin> good morning! :)
<jussi> Im off now, laters
<pangolin> night jussi
<popey> 13:19:47 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Information on #ubuntu-tv:
<popey> 13:19:47 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Founder    : undifined
<popey> looks like undifined speculatively registered that channel for some reason
<Mkaysi> He goes to bed very early. It's half past five.
<popey> who? undifined?
<popey> he hasn't been on for months
<Mkaysi> Has anyone seen undifined in a long time? According to NickServ he was last seen 16 weeks, 1 day, 17:04:53 ago.
<Mkaysi> No, I meant jussi :)
<pangolin> jussi: Wouldn't it make more sense if ubuntulog was in the uds channels?
<pangolin> AlanBell: ^
<AlanBell> probably
<pangolin> I guess the ircc has to email rt to get that done
<bkerensa> any Ubottu gurus around?
<bkerensa> :D
<LjL> bkerensa: try asking #Ubuntu-bots-team, they might notice sooner
<geovaio> hello anyone there to help?
<Pici> geovaio: If you're looking for Ubuntu support, #ubuntu is the place to be.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-03
<willcooke> hey folks.  Popey was kind enough to sort out my official IRC channel yesterday which means that I have an unofficial one I'd like removing.  Is there a proper way to do that, or do I just let it go stale?
<Tm_T> willcooke: is it registered channel?
<willcooke> it is
<willcooke> #ubuntutv
<Tm_T> I believe you can unregister it, or optionally just set banforward to the official channel
<willcooke> Ahh, that's a great idea.
<willcooke> thx
<elopio> Hi people.
<elopio> I want a bot for #ubuntu-centroamerica
<elopio> what should I do?
<Tm_T> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Tm_T> elopio: I recall the last url in the factoid above has the info
<elopio> Tm_T, I can install it by myself, but I read that for American LoCos you use one of the lubotus. Can you tell one of them to get into our channel?
<Tm_T> elopio: the process to get bot to your channel is described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots (:
<Tm_T> and no, I don't control the bots
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, locodir-user said: oneiric is broken
<Pici> hrm
<elopio> ah right, it says #ubuntu-bots-team, not #ubuntu-irc
<elopio> sorry.
<elopio> wait, it says #ubuntu-bots--team or #ubuntu-irc :D
<elopio> I'll try the other channel anyway.
<jussi> lubotu1: join #ubuntu-centroamerica
<lubotu1> jussi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m4v> elopio: there's #ubuntu-es-locos already setup (for all spanish locos) why don't use it?
<elopio> m4v, right, it's as empty as ours. That sounds like a better idea :)
<m4v> also, I think we could use #ubuntu-es bot rather than lubotu, but we never had the need of a factoid bot there.
<m4v> say IRCC, I would like to ask a change in the policy in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots, instead of using one of the lubotu bots, Spanish channels (LoCo or not) should use kubot, #ubuntu-es's infobot, so they can have factoids in Spanish.
<jussi> m4v: I have no problems with that, but to say lubotu is still available.
<jussi> elky: topyli ^^
<m4v> yes, just mention that Spanish channels would probably prefer a spanish bot :P
<topyli> sounds sane to me
<LjL> wasn't there ubottu-fr in the spanish channels?
<m4v> LjL: yeah, but is used as a floodbot.
<m4v> LjL: and only in #ubuntu-es.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-04
<DJones> Are there any #ubuntu-ru ops around?
<k1l> DJones: have you tried #ubuntu-ops ?
<DJones> k1l: -ops is more for core channel queries, thats why I'm asking here
<DJones> We've got a ukrainian who doesn't speak much english joining ubuntu-uk & can't get access to -ru, so I was hoping if there was a russian speaker able to help it'd be handy
<k1l> DJones: ok.
<DJones> The only nick I recognise from -ru's access list is baz.hang
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-06
<pangolin> jpds: or jussi01 can one of you fix ubot4 aka Guest29594
<cjohnston> Something happened to the 'bug bot' and it is no longer in #ubuntu-website.. could someone please look into it
<pangolin> cjohnston: ubot4?
<pangolin> it pinged out about 4 hours ago
<cjohnston> pangolin: i dont know which one, is there a way to get it back online?
<pangolin> I think jpds controls that one
<pangolin> I highlighted him earlier about it
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-29
<zoktar> hello i would like a ubuntu cloak, "ubuntu/member/nickname" https://launchpad.net/~ccomly
<Fuchs> zoktar: as far as I am informed you need ubuntu membership, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership  for details on that :)
<zoktar> just for that cloak or all cloaks?
<JoseeAntonioR> zoktar: that's for @ubuntu/member/nickname cloaks, you can get an @unaffiliated/nickname cloak at #freenode
<Fuchs> zoktar: for the ubuntu cloak,
<zoktar> thanks
<Fuchs> JoseeAntonioR: or in here, if he wants
<Fuchs> since I am already awake and here and whatnot
<JoseeAntonioR> oho, cool
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<Fuchs> (the default should be asking in #freenode, yes)
<Fuchs> zoktar: want an unaffiliated one?
<zoktar> yes please
<Fuchs> zoktar: there you go. Of course feel free to read that page and apply for ubuntu membership if you think you'll meet the requirements :)
<zoktar> Thanks yeah i must have missed some part of the docu.
<Fuchs> You're welcome :)
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: are the channels for UDS created?
<AlanBell> JoseeAntonioR: yes, and blogged about
<AlanBell> http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk/
<AlanBell> err paste fail
<AlanBell> http://ubottu.com/ircc
<JoseeAntonioR> created but not registered
<JoseeAntonioR> nvm
<Spads> AlanBell: has tsimpson configured the bot for the current schedule yet?
<Spads> or jussi
<AlanBell> Spads: not that I know of
<Spads> where are those guys
<AlanBell> JoseeAntonioR: they don't need to be registered really
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, anyways
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-30
<uros1> hi all, requesting ubuntu cloack for https://launchpad.net/~urosldp
<uros1> requesting ubuntu cloack for https://launchpad.net/~urosldp
<IdleOne> AlanBell Pici Tm_T Fuchs topyli uros1 would like to request his @ubuntu/member cloak.
<uros1> yes please
<IdleOne> funkyHat ^ not Fuchs
<IdleOne> uros1: be patient and someone will get to it soon
<uros1> ok cool
<AlanBell> morning
<AlanBell> yup, that all appears to be in order :)
<uros1> :)
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/uros1 cloak please
<Fuchs> AlanBell: a Bit limited, poked my colleagues, Else i will Do it later
<Fuchs> gheraint will take care of it :)
<Fuchs> concratulations, uros1
<IdleOne> Congrats uros1 * uros1 (~uros@ubuntu/member/uros1) has joined #ubuntu-irc
<uros1> thanks guys
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-01
<balloons> hello. I need a couple tweaks to #ubuntu-testing. I'd like to close and redirect the channel to #ubuntu-quality instead
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons :P
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-03
 * AlanBell waves a call for ops around http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/11/03/call-for-irc-operators-2/
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, Laney said: !yes is no
<AlanBell> silly laney
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-04
<k1l_> hey AlanBell, if you are done playing with your ubuntu-nexus7 would you mind a qry? :)
<AlanBell> I don't have ubuntu on the nexus7 right now, but a qry is fine :)
<k1l_> hehe :)
<AlanBell> I might end up getting a nexus 10 and playing with that, rather than being shouted at by the kids for breaking the angry birds machine
#ubuntu-irc 2013-10-30
<ahoneybun> my I got a ubuntu clock
<ahoneybun> may
<Unit193> Heya, got a link to your LP page?
<ahoneybun> Unit193, https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt
<IdleOne> IRCC ahoneybun would like a cloak applied
<Unit193> Nooo, ping Pici!
<IdleOne> welcome and Congrats ahoneybun
<Pici> I *just* added him to the LP team ;)
<Pici> Give me a second to find a staffer to wave the magic wand.
<Pici> niko: around?
<niko> yes
<niko> ahoneybun: congrats :)
<ahoneybun> niko, thanks :)
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Congrats.
<ahoneybun> Unit193, thanks:)
<Pici> ahoneybun: congrats :)
<Pici> niko: thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2013-10-31
<elfy> any ops about that could possibly help me wrest control of a channel back please
<jussi> elfy: can you give more info ?
<elfy> channel in question is #ubuntuforums-admins - I'm an admin - and like all of the current FC can't get into the channel - I suspect it's not been used for a long time and I further suspect it was set up by jdong
<elfy> jussi: was just doing it :)
<jussi> Looks like you need a freenode staffer for that, as they "own" it
<elfy> jussi: ok cheers - I'll pop over there to ask then :)
<jussi> elfy: it forwards to #ubuntuforums-mods
<jussi> elfy: they are here some of them also
<elfy> I'd guessed as much
<elfy> jussi: oh - Pricey would be I guess :)
<elfy> better to wait here or go there?
<AlanBell> waiting here should be fine
<jussi> elfy: either, you may get faster there
<jussi> Myrtti: you happen to be about by any chance ?
<elfy> jussi: no mad hurry - just going to be easier to get that sorted than to try and fiddle with a channel we have been using :)
<elfy> AlanBell: thanks
 * Pricey looks in
<elfy> hi Pricey - long long time no see
<Pricey> AlanBell: Do you want me to transfer #ubuntuforums-admins to elfy?
<Pricey> elfy: Howdy! I always say I'll come back one day... I assume the old guard have all disappeared by now.
<elfy> bodhi is still floating about
<elfy> and cprofitt - but I've lost touch with most
<Pricey> Ahh
<Pricey> bapoumba is still around.
<elfy> oh yea - recently returned to the fold :)
<elfy> I thought you were talking about BT not mods
<elfy> Pricey: other than baps I'm now one of the old guard on forum staff lol
<Pricey> elfy: I was a mod on ubuntuforums.org a while back... was never in the BT.
<elfy> Pricey: thought I remembered you in BT channels
<Pricey> Sef & s.fox are the only others I recognise...
<elfy> and yea I knew you were mod once upon a time
<Pricey> elfy: Yes I idled.
<elfy> aaha
<elfy> yep - they're both admins - rarely get sef on irc though
<Pricey> jussi: fwiw, elfy needs an Ubuntu GC, not a freenode staffer directly ;)
<AlanBell> Pricey: yes please
<Pricey> elfy: It is all yours. I've merely transferred the channel rather than dropping it so any existing settings will remain. You might want to double check any +I or +e entries that may exist.
<Pricey> #ubuntuforums-admins requested by AlanBell in
<elfy> thanks Pricey :)
<Pricey> Whoops that's not where my # button is... silly keyboards.
<elfy> Cannot join #ubuntuforums-admins (Channel is invite only).
<Pricey> elfy: Let me know if that last bit doesn't make sense.
<Pricey> elfy: /msg chanserv help invite
<elfy> Pricey: that's not doing much other than tell me help invite
<Pricey> elfy: Ok we've just dropped the channel so that you can start from scratch. /join it and /msg chanserv register #ubuntuforums-admins
<elfy> ok - thanks Pricey
<elfy> we'll set up the flags etc the same as -mods
<jussi> Pricey: ahh, yes, of course. thanks for the reminder
<elfy> thanks all :)
<jussi> elfy: glad you got helped :)
<elfy> I knew I would :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-27
<MooDoo> hello all
<Fuchs> hggdh: no they aren't, only unaffiliated ones, unless you make that your own (ubuntu) policy as well
<Fuchs> hggdh: but you, as a group contact, are (in theory) free to set whatever you want
<rww> some IRCC person should write down cloaking policy somewhere. it's changed between LPID, NickServ ID, all lower-case, not all-lower-case...
<Fuchs> we have a little wiki page for ours
<Fuchs> but I modify it as I see fit.
<popey> i thought it was always LPIP
<popey> *LPID
<rww> I think the longest continuous policy was LPID and all lower-case
<Fuchs> I vote for a hash calculated out of name, gender, sex, beard length, favourite desktop environment and editor.
<teward> lol
<rww> Fuchs: some of us don't use a desktop environment, check your KDE privilege
<Fuchs> that's fine, some of us don't have a gender, we just put "none" there.
<Fuchs> speaking of that, book recommendation for you, unless you dislike books/fantasy/discworld:  monstrous regiment  (pratchett, obviously)
<Fuchs> sorry for OT  *goes back to his corner*
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-28
<Finrod> I just sent my eighth email letter to the ubuntu-irc-council, since I was banned on August 12
<Tm_T> Finrod: yes we can see
<Tm_T> Finrod: as you fail to respond to the already estamblished email discussion but start another one, I'll try pull together all the pieces before responding if any
<Finrod> I addressed the letter to Tm_T and sent it to hggdh, irc-council, and Tm_T
<Finrod> Please read the email before making false assumptions
<Finrod> thank you
<Pici> Yes, we have read it.
<Finrod> Thanks for your patience
<Finrod> Happy Halloween
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-29
<ubot5> elementofone called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot2> elementofone called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot5> elementofone called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot2> elementofone called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot5> elementofone called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot2> elementofone called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot5> elementofone called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot2> elementofone called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot5> elementofone called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (JanC)
<ubot2> elementofone called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (JanC)
<ubot5> elementofone called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (JanC \)
<ubot2> elementofone called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (JanC \)
<ubot5> elementofone called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (JanC \)
<ubot2> elementofone called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (JanC \)
<JanC> some person nicknamed "elementofone" insists on calling for "!ops" every N minutes in #ubuntu-kernel and started directing it to me after I asked to stop that...  :)
<JanC> he/she left the channel now
<teward> JanC: yeah, I think i recognize the person... fits the pattern of a known issue causer, I think, but...
<teward> alas, I am just a user :)
<Unit193> teward: HFS.
<teward> yup
<teward> Unit193: they struck the bitcoin channels too, ended up on my radar long before that strike because of the ubuntu channels ;)
<teward> but yes, that user
<teward> i forgot their name until you reminded me just now :)
<lubotu3> elementofone called the ops in #ubuntu-fi ()
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-31
<Destine> Hi, I am the operator of #ubuntu-cn and also the loco contact of Ubuntu China LoCo. We've got a problem here that the +F person, BlueTraveller has long gone. Is there anyway we can re-gain the +F flag?
<Destine> Voidzone, nice to see you here.
<Voidzone> not so nice
<Destine> Voidzone, ok.
<Voidzone> why you no ask your question
<Destine> Voidzone, I have asked, before you joined.
<Destine> Voidzone, nobody answered so far.
<Unit193> Destine: Howdy.  So you may have to wait a bit, it' being night over here and in the UK.
<Destine> Unit193, sure.
<Destine> Uni
<Destine> Unit193, thank you.
<Unit193> Sure. :)
<Unit193> IRCC pingy, too.
<Finrod> hggdh, thanks for granting me access to the #kubuntu channel
<Finrod> Could I enter the #kubuntu channel today, to begin my two-week probationary period?
<ikonia> Finrod: at this time the ban hasn't been removed as myself and some other members of the operator team where not happy about you using the channels.
<ikonia> I'm sorry if thats been miss-communicated to you
<Finrod> I received an email from hggdh a few days ago, which confirmed that I am allowed to enter the #kubuntu channel
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> and we spoke about it since then and agreed that there needed to be more discussion about it as other members of the team where not comfortable with that
<ikonia> apologies if that's caused confusion
<Finrod> hggdh responded to all of my questions in a detailed manner, and clarified your expectations and the conditions of my probation with respect to the #kubuntu channel
<ikonia> Finrod: yes, I understand that
<Finrod> I received that info in an email from hddgh on Oct 28
<ikonia> and I've just explained that when it was discussed with the rest of the operator team, some of the team where not happy with the desicision
<ikonia> so we decided not to remove the ban at this time,
<ikonia> I'm sorry for the confusing communication
<ikonia> I'm sure something will be sent out to clarify this for you
<Finrod> He said the council agreed to all of the probationary conditions proposed by both me and Svetlana
<ikonia> yes, I understand that
<ikonia> but I'm just going to repeat what I've said again
<ikonia> and I've just explained that when it was discussed with the rest of the operator team, some of the team where not happy with the desicision
<ikonia> I'm sure something will be sent out to clarify this for you
<ikonia> I'm sorry for the confusing communication
<Finrod> We proposed the conditions on Sept 17, so the council had a lot of  time to consider and they made a decision and communcated their decision to me on Oct 28
<ikonia> Finrod: please try to listen
<ikonia> the decision changed after the operator team explained they where not happy with that decision
<ikonia> so repeating that you have an email stating this is understood,
<ikonia> and please try to understand that on review that decision was changed
<Finrod> the council has a higher authority than the operators, so the appeal process cannot go to a higher authority, unless it goes to the community council.  That is my understanding
<ikonia> the council represent the end user (in this case you) and the operator team and make decisions
<ikonia> based on talking to the operator team the decision was changed
<ikonia> hence why the ban has not been removed
<ikonia> this was only discused 48 hours ago
<ikonia> so you've not had any communication yet, and I'm sorry for that
<Finrod> the ban is already 2.5 months old, and I have written eight letters to the council since then regarding the bans.  How long is this going to take, another 3 months?
<ikonia> the ban is 3 months old because we don't think you can use the channels
<ikonia> and the ban won't be removed until we think you can use the channels
<ikonia> so you can right 200000+ emails, and it won't change anything
<ikonia> what will change it is if you can use IRC inline with how we expect people to use IRC
<ikonia> (this has been explained to you many times)
<ikonia> there isn't a time frame on it
<ikonia> it will take as long as it takes for you to be able to use IRC inline with the expectations of the channel
<Finrod> I am banned from three channels, but I have not violated any CoC rules for about two months in any ubuntu channels
<ikonia> yes, because you are banned from them all
<ikonia> you can't break any rules in the channels when you're banned from them
<ikonia> I'll try to summerise one last time
<Finrod> No, I am only banned from these channels:  #ubuntu, #kubuntu, and #xubuntu
<ikonia> I can't continue to go over this again
<ikonia> and #lubuntu
<ikonia> you can't break their rules, when you are banned from them
<ikonia> so it is pointless to say you've not broken any rules
<Finrod> I have been using the other ubuntu channels for about two years now without any problems, regardless of the channel specific bans, which hggdh confirmed in his last email
<ikonia> now you're just telling lies
<ikonia> a.) when you initially got banned you said "I'm new"
<ikonia> now you're saying you've been using channels for 2 years
<ikonia> b.) what oher channels have you been using while you've been banned ?
<ikonia> actually - I'm not getting caught up in this
<Finrod> I believe I have been using the ubuntu channels for almost two years now
<ikonia> then you should not have lied and said "I'm new"
<ikonia> I suggest you continue to mail the council with your complaint
<ikonia> just understand that mailing the council is not a promise to get unbanned
<ikonia> it's a promise that your situation will be reviewed
<Finrod> I believe I opened my freenode account about two years ago
<ikonia> 22:45 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on SamwiseGamgee (account SamwiseGamgee):
<ikonia> 22:45 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Apr 08 22:56:12 2014 (29
<ikonia> 29 weeks ago
<ikonia> and you deined being "lars" from 2 years ago and said "I'm new here"
<ikonia> so you told lies
<ikonia> so I suggest we leave it there
<ikonia> mail the council
<ikonia> nothing more is going to happen in this channel
<Finrod> ikonia, could you be more cooperative and less accusatory.  I did not come here to argue or to fight, that is not a good way to communicate
<ikonia> I am being clear and cooperative
<ikonia> I'm stating clear facts for you
<ikonia> a.) you said "I'm new here"
<ikonia> that is a lie
<ikonia> b.) you said I've been on for 2 years
<ikonia> your account is 29 weeks old of which 3+ months you've been banned
<Finrod> That's because I had two accounts
<ikonia> right
<ikonia> and when we asked you about the other account
<ikonia> you deined it was you
<ikonia> as that other account was also banned
<Finrod> So, if you include both accounts, it's been about two years.
<ikonia> so you have made a situation where a good chunk of the operator team would like you not to use the channel
<ikonia> so the ban has been left in place
<Finrod> Actually, I don't think my first account was banned
<ikonia> so I suggest stop trying to defend your actions in here - we know them, we understand them
<ikonia> it's not going to change in here
<ikonia> email the council and i'm sure you'll get a clarifing response
<ikonia> (you should get one anyway)
<Finrod> It was not working, because the old account was hooked up to Quassel and Windows.  I believe I created a new account when I installed Xubuntu about a year ago
<ikonia> the account is 29 weeks old
<ikonia> that is not a dispute
<ikonia> and to be honest it doesn't matter
<Finrod> No Quassel with Kubuntu
<ikonia> this is part of th reason we don't want you to use the channel
<ikonia> you seem unable to listen to instruction/take in information
<bekks> Oh, I think I git the wrong channel ;) bye bye :)
<ikonia> so understand
<ikonia> "your ban is still in place, the council members should mail you, but if you feel the need email them for clarification"
<k1l> Finrod: you received a lot of kicks and bans on you different nicknames and accounts. and you just did setup the finrod nick to evade the ban set up on samwisegee nickname. so dont tell us you are innocent and the bad ops are making a regular user a hard life.
<ikonia> nothing more to be discussed in this channel at this time
<Finrod> I don't think I was ever kicked or banned when using my old lars account.  This did not start happening until I entered the ubuntu channels.  Ask Freenode.  Look at my history
<zombiefox> freenode does not keep either kick or ban histories.
<Finrod> I never had any problems in the #kubuntu channel for about two years, and I certainly never broke any CoC rules in the #kubuntu channel.  I am absolutely certain about that.  That is a fact.
<k1l> i know you like to draw the picture that "we" are the the bad ones here. but its actually your behaviour. as shown right here you change nicks and accounts to get what you want. you evade bans and join other channels to get the support which is offtopic in there.
<ikonia> I suggest we drop this
<ikonia> it's not going to change anything in here
<ikonia> he knows what he's doing
<Finrod> Even in the last 2.5 months, I have never violated any CoC rules in the kubuntu channel, look at the logs
<ikonia> so let the council deal with it
<zombiefox> ikonia: I am not out of popcorn yet
<ikonia> we are being suckered into another debate on this
<Finrod> Everything I said is based on evidence in the logs, not hearsay
<ikonia> then mail it to the council
<k1l> Finrod: that is not how this works. you cant troll on purpose in #ubuntu* channels and then say: i didnt troll at that other channel so i need to be unbanned.
<rww> oh, so you are 100% lars
<rww> thanks for the confirmation
<Finrod> I am trying to make my use of the ubuntu channels a positive and constructive experience.  I don't understand why you need try so hard to create controversy and drama.  Please relax and be a little more open minded.  I am a good person.  I try hard to be nice
<Finrod> I have not offended anyone.  I only want to use the ubuntu channels to learn, to troubleshoot, and to be a member of good community of knowledgeable software specialists
<Finrod> I don't like fighting and I don't want to cause any trouble, do you understand?
<rww> Finrod: which flavor(s) of Ubuntu do you use? (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.)
<Finrod> Xubuntu
<rww> Finrod: why do you need access to #kubuntu, then?
<Finrod> Just to prove my sincerity
<Finrod> I am considering installing it on my new PC
<rww> :|
<Finrod> My old PC still has xubuntu
<Finrod> I am using it now
<rww> Finrod: have you made any changes to your behavior since the events that led to you contacting the IRCC repeatedly?
<Finrod> I have never used any other linux OS: only xubuntu and kubuntu
<rww> If so, please detail such.
<Finrod> yes
<Finrod> Svetlana has helped me change my behaviour
<Finrod> I agreed to all her demands and have followed through
<rww> Specifically how has your behavior changed?
<Finrod> Plus I have been avoiding all the ubuntu channels, just to be sure, so I don't get into any  more trouble until the council makes their decisions
<rww> I'm not familiar with your interactions with Svetlana, unfortunately.
<Finrod> Svetlana knows my situation very well
<Finrod> I believe she is both an ubuntu and a freenode operator
<Finrod> She helped me install Chatzilla to keep track of everything in all the channels
<Finrod> in the beginning I had some trouble with chatzilla and my nicknames
<rww> Sec, I'm checking in with her.
<Finrod> I wanted to keep using SamwiseGamgee, but we both agreed that SamwiseGamgee has become a pariah in the ubuntu channels
<Finrod> in the channels where I was not banned, she agreed that I should create a new nickname, to avoid any further trouble
<rww> I'm not particularly concerned with the nickname or Chatzilla issues personally, to be honest. My concern is that there was specific behavior that led to your removal from some of our channels, and I want to know whether that behavior has changed.
<rww> and apart from "I have been avoiding ubuntu channels", you haven't detailed changed behavior, so please do so :)
<Finrod> she was right, Finrod was working, any never had any more trouble since we created my Finrod nick
<ikonia> thats not true
<ikonia> you've been asked not to complain / rant in other channels about your ubuntu ban
<ikonia> yet you've done so multiple times in #freenode
<ikonia> and you've done that recently
<Finrod> I told Freenode about my email troubles
<ikonia> this is just lies now
<rww> Also, for the record, Svetlana is not an Ubuntu operator.
<ikonia> I don't have any interest
<ikonia> rww: I apolgoies for interupting
<ikonia> you can continue with additional interuption, good luck
<Finrod> because council did not respond to my last 4 emails
<rww> ikonia: no worries
<rww> Finrod: So yes, back to on-topic. Examples of changed behavior since your original bans?
<Finrod> the Freenode operators, such as Svetlana, have been very helpful in me dealing with the council by email
<zombiefox> hai gry \o
<Finrod> I stopped going into the ubuntu channels unless I got desperate with troubleshooting
<elky> when was this break? didn't notice it
<rww> Okay. How would you act differently in [/K/X]Ubuntu channels in the future?
<Finrod> when I got desperate, i went into the #lubuntu channel and the #linux channel
<rww> elky: I'd prefer to get my questions done with first, if it's okay.
<elky> k
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<ikonia> oops
<Finrod> I will use google more to do my own troubleshooting and the ubuntu forums
<Finrod> Ikonia was right about the ubuntu forums
<rww> You used #lubuntu for Xubuntu support? I believe we've discussed that sort of thing before, so I assume that will be stopping too.
<Finrod> that means I can ask fewer stupid questions in the ubuntu channels
<rww> Finrod: what's your Ubuntu Forums profile name?
<Finrod> I was using you guys too much for tech support, getting lazy
<Finrod> I should only go into the ubuntu channels as a last resort, after doing my own google searches and ubuntu tutorials
<Finrod> I have been doing this a lot in the last month
<rww> < rww> | Finrod: what's your Ubuntu Forums profile name?
<Finrod> Doing my own troubleshooting, instead of making unnecessary demands on the ubuntu operators
<Finrod> I have only used Finrod for everything in the last two months
<Finrod> I had some problems with my nicks when I first started using Chatzilla, but Finrod has been working well, especially in the last month
<Finrod> in the last full month, I have been extra careful about all the ubuntu channels I go into, in order to follow Svetlana's probationary conditions
<Finrod> look at all the ubuntu logs for the last month, you'll see that I never even came close to violating any CoC rules in any unbuntu channel
<Finrod> Rule one is to only use my Finrod nickname and no other nickname
<Finrod> I have done that
<Finrod> Also, I have remained polite to all the ubuntu operators
<Finrod> in fact, have I ever offended or insulted any ubuntu operator any time in my history?
<rww> Finrod: you said you've been using Ubuntu Forums. Do you have an account on there? Is it named Finrod or something else?
<Finrod> I also agreed to never overreact to any operator action, and I have followed through on that condition
<Finrod> No, I believe it is registered under a differrent name
<rww> What name is that?
<Finrod> I had a lot of trouble with it, but I think I got a new password in my Yahoo account
<Finrod> but I found it easier to just read the forum stuff without posting anything
<Finrod> I don't thinnk you need an active account to access the forums, but when I enter the forums I think it automatically uses my old account
<rww> Okay. I can't really use posting on there to help show your behavior is appropriate, then :(
<Finrod> I had asked for help with the forums in the ubuntu-forums channel, but got kicked right after the question
<Finrod> but I should have just reset my password from my yahoo account
<Finrod> ikonia is right about the forums.  Because he knows I take too long to respond to the ubuntu operators
<Finrod> when they ask me questions
<ikonia> you didn' get kicked out for asking for help
<ikonia> you got kicked out because you refused to follow instructions
<Finrod> yes, I need to be better prepared and stop being so lazy.  If I do my own troubleshooting beforehand, I can follow your instructions and questions more easily
<Finrod> but I have been doing that in the #linux channel
<Finrod> and in the #windows channel
<Finrod> I am getting better at troubleshooting and communicating
<elky> You haven't really managed to follow instructions here today in this channel. 3 requests for an account name while you ignore it to ramble is not looking good.
<Finrod> ok, I'll check my journal....
<Finrod> my old login was Genyar
<Finrod> My first nickname may have been lars
<Finrod> When I first started using Kubuntu
<Finrod> probably two years ago
<Finrod> I was using Quassel
<Finrod> then I had to switch to Genyar, probably when I started accessing Freenode using Firefox
<Finrod> Also, I started using Pastebin more to help the operators
<Finrod> Recently
<Finrod> for screenshots
<Finrod> Now I know how to use Imgur and Pastebin for screenshots, to help the operators
<Finrod> I have been doiing that in the ubuntu and other Freenode channels I still have access to, and it is working
<Finrod> I also know more about the terminal emulator commands, to help the operators and to do my own troubleshooting
<Finrod> I am really starting to love Xubuntu, I got some really cool applications now
<Finrod> I also got a lot of help with Libre office in the last 2 months, and all the most recent updates
<Finrod> So, if you grant me access to the three ubuntu channels I was banned from, it is unlikely that I will need to come in those channels as oftten as before
<ikonia> the fact that you continue to keep talking repeating the same thing over and over when you've done almost nothing you've been asked to do
<ikonia> or responded to any questions without having to be asked 3 - 4 times shows your behaviour has not changed at all
<ikonia> I'd suggest (as I did earlier) you explain this to the council
<ikonia> the council will talk with the team and yourself and get back to you
<Finrod> Are you aware of the six probationary conditions we discussed in the emails?
<ikonia> it doesn't really matter
<ikonia> it wo'nt change anything at this moment in time
<ikonia> so it's pointless to go over them
<Finrod> the council accepted all six of them, so which of those conditions did you reject?
<ikonia> none
<ikonia> we (the people who where uncomfrotable) rejected you as a person
<ikonia> hence why the ban was not removed
<Finrod> ok, so you rejected all six of those conditions of my probation?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> again LISTEN
<ikonia> this is a big problem for you
<ikonia> you say "did you reject them"
<ikonia> I say "no"
<ikonia> you say "so you rejected them all"
<ikonia> it is pointless to have discussion with you as you just ignore what is said to you
<ikonia> which is why it is probably wise for you to write an email
<Finrod> ok, I will right another email to the council
<ikonia> thank you
<Finrod> write
#ubuntu-irc 2014-11-01
<Finrod> thank you for listening to my concerns
<Finrod> I appreciate your interest in my status with respect to the ubuntu channels, and for giving me a chance to speak
<Finrod> hggdh, I agreed to email the council again, after talking with ikonia et al, here
<Finrod> hggdh, Happy Halloween
<Finrod> I wish the ubuntu IRC council a happy Halloween, and I will email you tomorrow, All Saints Day
#ubuntu-irc 2014-11-02
<Levitcus> yo
<ubot2> Leviticus called the ops in #ubuntu-bots-team (waaa rww ban me)
<ubot2> Leviticus called the ops in #ubuntu-bots-team (waaa rww ban me!)
<ubot2> Leviticus called the ops in #ubuntu-bots-team (waaa rww ban me!)
<ubot2> Leviticus called the ops in #ubuntu-bots-team (waaa rww ban me!)
<ubot5> Leviticus called the ops in #ubuntu-touch (waaaaaaaaa)
<JanC> seems like Levitcus found out there is no ban in #ubuntu-server yet...
<Finrod> When I went into the #ubuntu-ops channel, I saw that only two other users are active in that channel, and no one is messaging anything for the last hour.  Also, no one is responding to my messages in #ubuntu-ops channel
<Finrod> Does that mean I am banned or somehow prohibited from the #ubuntu-ops channel?
<popey> Finrod: it means people are either a) away from their keyboard, or b) ignoring you for some reason. Probably.
<Finrod> ok, thanks
<Finrod> If this channel is not for support, what is the purpose of this channel?  And am I allowed to use this channel?
<popey> This is for support for operators of Ubuntu channels.
<k1l_> Finrod: the #ubuntu-ops channel is not a general support channel. its a channel to talk to ops about the moderation of the channels and /or to deal with kaicks/bans. the reason no one likes to answer you is because the way the discussions went and the actions that came after that discussions.
<Finrod> Doe that mean I should leave the #ubuntu-ops channel now, and I am no longer welcome there, k1l_?
<k1l_> Finrod: the #ubuntu-ops channel is for the purpose i just said. if you dont have an actual issue to talk with/about ops please leave the channel, because only ops-team-members are meant to idle (stay) there so it stays clear for users who want to talk to/about ops regarding the moderation of the core ubuntu channels.
<k1l_> Finrod: everybody is welcome there but please only stay in there as long you deal with an issue.
<Finrod> The ubuntu-ops channel is the only channel where I am allowed to discuss my account problems, as far as I know, and now it is no longer working
<popey> ubuntu-forums account?
<Finrod> yes
<Finrod> Ubuntu One SSO accounts
<popey> that's not something the people in #ubuntu-ops can help you with
<k1l_> Finrod: no. your case is no longer a user - op topic, your case got escalated to the ircc. so please talk to the ircc about the issues with your bans. the #ubuntu-ops channel is also not responsible for ubuntuforums login issues etc. please talk the the specific team.
<Finrod> I am sorry. I don't want to cause any further trouble.  should I now leave both the #ubuntu-ops and the #ubuntu-irc channel?
<rww> #ubuntu-ops you should leave because you have no pending business there (as it's been referred to IRCC). You're welcome to idle here, but for the avoidance of confusion I'd recommend parting here too and just talking to IRCC folks.
<Finrod> I was kicked from the ubuntuforums channel too, last time I tried to address my Ubuntu One account problems.  Please note this.
<Finrod> thanks for your help, rww
<k1l_> Finrod: you are free to idle in here. but, as i said, #ubuntu-ops is not meant for users to idle there.
<k1l_> and the irc ops cant really help on forums issues. that you need to sort with the forums crew.
<Finrod> How can I email the ubuntu forums admin without accessing my Ubuntu One account?
<rww> sec, I'll ping one of them and ask
<Finrod> ok
<rww> Finrod: ubuntu-forums-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Finrod> thank you, rww
<HFSPLUS> !ops | rww
<HFSPLUS> fuck rww
<HFSPLUS> rww, you suck
<Finrod> How do I get the name of my outgoing server, SMTP?  I am trying to send an email to ubuntu-forums-council@lists.ubuntu.com.  It looks like it bounced when I tried to send it by Hotmail.
<teward> go to hotmail's website
<teward> use their web client
<teward> send email.
<Finrod> Isn't there web client Outlook?  I already used that to send the email
<teward> alternatively, start here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/outlook/send-receive-from-app
<teward> Finrod: that's hotmail's website :P  web client == outlook.com since microsoft did all their stuff.
<Finrod> I see
<Finrod> Does that mean there is a command somewhere in the Outlook client, which I am using now, to find the name of my outgoing server?
<rww> #ubuntu-irc is for operator issues relating to the Ubuntu namespace. It is not a support channel, *especially* not for Windows software.
<k1l_> see the faq of your email-provider. their support will provide the server settings for your email issues
<elky> #freenode isn't either, fwiw
<rww> elky: #freenode is a general support channel.
<Finrod> ok
<Finrod> thanks
<teward> also consider using "Google" to find the info you need, Finrod
<Finrod> Where can I go to get help accessing the logs?  Which ubuntu channel should I go to?
<k1l_> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Finrod> I cannot find the ubuntu forums logs in this location, where they are supposed to be:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/25/
<Unit193> #ubuntuforums is a social channel, thus unlogged.
<Finrod> I am trying to answer a question from an ubuntu forums operator, who requested the log.  He wants to see the log evidence of the exchange, for proof that a conversation actually occured, so I assume there must be logs somewhere.  His email suggests that channel is in fact logged, and he wants to see the log
<rww> That's between you and the forums operator. We do not publicly log #ubuntuforums, so any log would have to come from someone's IRC client (probably yours or his).
<Finrod> ok, thanks
<k1l_> Finrod: besides the public logs there could be your own logs, if you client is setup to log, too.
<k1l_> so maybe he is assuming you have your own logs.
<Finrod> yes, I have chatzilla
<Finrod> but the conversation happened before I began using chatzilla.  But I had copied and pasted the entire conversation into LibreOffice Writer, on Monday night, 25 August, and included it all in my email to him.  But he said he still wants the log, probably to substaniate it is true and accurate
<Finrod> Sorry, more likely AbiWord
<Finrod> Not LibreOffice Writer
<Finrod> I successfully sent several emails to the ubuntu forums and ubuntu IRC operators today, thanks to your help.  Hopefully, that will resolve all of my outstanding issues.  I appreciate your help and patience
#ubuntu-irc 2015-10-27
<Unit193> Pici: Can you add xenial to ubottu?
#ubuntu-irc 2015-10-28
<Icey> can I get a Canonical cloak on here? https://launchpad.net/~chris.macnaughton
#ubuntu-irc 2015-10-29
<popey> Pici, What's left for us to do to make the #ubuntu-uos* channels work for UOS next week?
<popey> by "work" I mean, auto topic changes, "bot stuff" :)
<Pici> popey: I have it on my to-do list for this weekend
<Pici> Actually, I might have some time shortly to take a look
<popey> Super stuff. Ping me or mhall119 if you have any questions. Thank you!
#ubuntu-irc 2015-10-30
<hggdh> popey: how about using SASL, and freeing us from seeing you hostname and that you are changing hosts for a cloak? ;-)
<Fuchs> http://freenode.net/sasl/ for the sake of completeness
<popey> hggdh, i dont care
<popey> (I have configured it as per those instructions though) :)
<hggdh> heh
<Fuchs> popey: it's not only whether you care, basically every room you are in gets a bit spammed by it :)
<popey> yeah, care wasn't the right word
<Fuchs> not a big issue anyway. Out of interest: what client?
<popey> hexchat
<Fuchs> odd. Ah well
<k1l> use sasl, they said. it will work, they said ;p
<Fuchs> it does, when configured correctly.
<Unit193> k1l: Unless one uses blowfish.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-10-31
<tsimonq2> Hi, I was wondering if I could get a Meetingbot in #ubuntu-us-wi for our LoCo meetings...it would be greatly appreciated
<tsimonq2> thanks in advance
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-01
<ali_> Hi all
<ali_> can anybody help me? how to hide my ip address?
<ali_> how can I get unaffiliated cloak?
<evilchari> oh
<Mikaela> one meetingology sent to #ubuntu-us-wi
#ubuntu-irc 2016-10-31
<Nafallo> hello. I'm back on IRC, and would like my ubuntu member cloak back if possible :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-11-03
<erichammond> If an Ubuntu cloack on freenode is still available to Ubuntu members, then I would request one for this account "erichammond". Here is my profile: https://launchpad.net/~esh
<pleia2> you already have one :)
<pleia2> -!- erichammond [~Thunderbi@ubuntu/member/erichammond] has joined #ubuntu-irc
<erichammond> Hm. It wasn't there a few minutes ago before I grouped the nick "ehammond". Perhaps the cloaking was on that nickname. Not sure how this works.
<erichammond> Thanks.
<dax> cloaking is for your whole nickserv account
<dax> so it happened when you logged in to nickserv
<erichammond> I did a "/whois erichammond" and saw my IP address. It's better now. *shrug*
<Unit193> I'd recommend SASL, but not sure Thunderbird does that.
<erichammond> The only option I see is SSL (checked).
<dax> Unit193: didn't last time I checked, but that was like a year ago
<erichammond> Thanks, folks. See you around.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-11-03
<dunnbad>  can't seem to use the filter option with pidgin to sort room channels based on user count per room such as "/list RAW >20"
#ubuntu-irc 2017-11-05
<fabio_cc> el, hi
<fabio_cc> I've seen that now the #ubuntu-it-touch and #ubuntu-it-phone founder is UbuntuIrcCouncil. Now what needs to be done?
<el> fabio_cc: hi i've been waiting to talk to you but kept missing you. are people going to them at all?
<el> we don't know if they need forwarding or just shutting down
<fabio_cc> el, no one uses those channels. We do not need those channels because they are useless
<fabio_cc> el, just shutting down
<fabio_cc> el, now I have to go, see you tomorrow, bye :)
<el> ok see you, we'll get around to the thing eventually
<fabio_cc> el, ok
#ubuntu-irc 2018-10-30
<foo_> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<foo_> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<HeadlessHorseman> foo_: Is there something we can assist you with?
<foo_> No
#ubuntu-irc 2018-11-03
<Eickmeyer> Hi all! uh... i can haz cloak? https://launchpad.net/~eeickmeyer
<hggdh> staff: please set a cloak ubuntu/member/eeickmeyer for Eickmeyer
<hggdh> Eickmeyer: now we wait for a bit; if no response here, I will try #freenode
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: Thanks!
<hggdh> Eickmeyer: you are all set
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: Thanks again!
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntu-irc 2019-10-28
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !quietirc is <reply> not longer safe to visit, please edit or delete
<dax> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<dax> oh right, that whole thing
<dax> and fn webchat was wrong on it before that whole thing happened (since we moved to kiwiirc), and there's no kiwiirc instructions...
<dax> gonna just kill it, if someone has a better link lmk
<dax> ubottu: forget quietirssi
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> ubottu: forget quietxchat
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> ubottu: forget quietirc
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
